# Day 8 - Cycle for Reef Looks good w/ pics



## Bartman (Mar 17, 2009)

So I think things are going according to my "plan" lol. 

So day 8 of cycling, i've done all my regular tests (which by the way is to much fun, I feel like a marine biologist)

Here is where I stand:

Ate - 20 ppm
Ite - 0 ppm (a big change, two days in a row tested for 0)
Amm - 0 ppm (according to both liquid and strip tests)
Cal - Something between 480 and 500 when it changes color
dKH - 11
pH - 8.1 (looks to fall somewhere between 8 and 8.2 on the color chart)
Temp - A bit lower today at 76.5 F
Phos - 0.5 (I guess a bit high but apparently not a concern..yet)

I also think I am experiencing a diatom bloom. I have some brown forming on the rocks as of Friday and seems to be spreading to other rocks today. Here is a picture of the bloom, or is it something else?









Also here is a coral I guess of some sort, please tell me it isnt aptasia!!
I just also noticed this thing disapears into the live rock instantly and then slowly opens up again like a little satalite dish. What is it!









Here is another little worm type thing I found, if anyone can tell me what it is. Peanut worm?









Also found a dead crab lodged between the rocks. I am happy it is dead, I heard hairy crabs = bad news for coral later on. That true?









EDIT: Just incase anyone asks about the eheim in the first pic, it is unplugged I just havnt removed the tubing yet.


----------



## Bartman (Mar 17, 2009)

Also spotted this just the other day, what is it?









So many interesting things starting to show up  It is so exciting!!


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes, diatom bloom.
Not aptasia.
Hairy crab = bad yes, normally.

Looking good so far!


----------

